# Leaving Site.



## Smitty37 (Dec 8, 2010)

I AM LEAVING THIS SITE. ALL OF YOU ARE WELCOME TO MY STORE AND MY EMAIL IS LSSMITH37@COMCAST.NET YOU CAN ALSO REACH ME VIA EMAIL AT LEROYSSMITH@SMITH.NET . MY STORE IS AT WWW.SMITTYSPENWORKS.COM AND MY PHONE NUMBER IS AT THAT SITE. 

I AM NOT GOING TO CANCEL MY MEMBERSHIP BECAUSE THERE MAY STILL BE A NEED TO COMMUNICATE WITH MEMBERS WHO HAVE PREPAID ITEMS COMING ABOUT THOSE ITEMS.

PLEASE REST ASSURED THAT I WILL HONOR EVERY COMMITTMENT I HAVE MADE. 

THE GOLD TN JR GENT 1 KITS SHOULD BE SHIPPED FROM HONG KONG AROUND THE 15TH. I WILL EMAIL WHEN THEY ARE ON THEIR WAY TO YOU. 

THE GOLD TN/BLACK TN LE ROI KITS WILL BE ORDERED ON THE 10TH .. LEAD TIME SHOULD HAVE THEM SHIPPING FROM HONG KONG ABOUT THE LAST WEEK IN JANUARY

THE BLACK TN SLIMLINES SHOULD SHIP FROM HONG KONG ABOUT THE FIRST OR SECOND WEEK IN JANUARY. 

I HAVE THE EMAIL OF EVERYONE WHO HAS PREPAID AND I WILL SET THINGS UP TO KEEP IN TOUCH BY EMAIL.

MANY THANKS TO THE MANY CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS I'VE MADE HERE, I'LL MISS YOU BUT IT JUST AIN'T WORTH IT TO STAY.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck to you Smitty.  After you take a breather, should you then return, I am sure we will be happy to welcome you back.


----------



## sgimbel (Dec 8, 2010)

Smitty, Sorry to see you leave.  I just put my first order in with you and I am very pleased with your service and your product.  Your on my "favorites" and there will be additional orders.


----------



## Padre (Dec 8, 2010)

Will miss you Smitty.  I wish you wouldn't leave.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 8, 2010)

At first, I closed this thread.  Then I decided to re-open it since it does not violate any of the TOS or AUP.  However, please do not let this one turn into another bash IAP thread and I will be able to leave it open.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bummer, i have loved trading stuff with you let alone all that you contribute to the forum. Thank you for everything and i hope you still visit every once in a while, Jonathan


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 8, 2010)

Smitty, I have only ordered from you once, but I received exactly what I ordered in good condition.  I hate to see you go.  If and when you do come back, you are welcome and will be appreciated.  Enjoy your time off and heal.  Merry Christmas.
Charles


----------



## turner.curtis (Dec 8, 2010)

@Smitty as I said in my PM back to you this morning, I apologize if I upset you at all as that was not my intention nor was attacking you. Which I still do not see how you percieve that, but that is beside the point. I do not wish you any harm in fact considering I was potentially looking to order some stuff from you to then read the thread I commented on was depressing to say the least so I posted. As I said in that post my message may have been off base as I do not know you or your buisness, but perception means more in todays world than almost anything else including Honesty and Integrity it seems.

Once again please take my opinion as use it as you will, be that in some beneficial way or simply a direct ignore and file 13. Once again to re-iterate I do apologize if I upset you.


----------



## navycop (Dec 8, 2010)

Smitty-sorry to see you leave. I am new to turning and hear great things about your service. Are you still going to sell off of the website?


----------



## bitshird (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Smitty, sorry to see you or any one else leave, but if and when you decide to come back, you'll be welcome I'm sure, I never purchased any thing from you, but I did want to get in on the Jr Gent 1 TN any way take care of your self and look in on us every now and then. 
Peace


----------



## KenV (Dec 8, 2010)

Blessings and you are welcome to chat with me any time--   appreciate what you were trying to accomplish.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 8, 2010)

Smitty, sorry to see you go. I have always been pleased with your products and service, and will continue to order from you. I will miss your posts, your knowledge and wisdom will be missed.

Dave


----------



## Mark (Dec 8, 2010)

Smitty, sorry to see you leave. I sincerely hope I did not cause you to consider leaving. I only purchased slimline trannies from you, but they were as advertised and worked just fine. I wish you all the best and have a great Holiday season.


----------



## socdad (Dec 8, 2010)

Smitty, sorry to see you go, thanks for the outstanding service on past orders.


----------



## Gofer (Dec 8, 2010)

Best of luck in everything you do Smitty, you will be missed.  Hopefully you will come back after some time away.  Thanks for your experiences shared and great customer support.

Bruce


----------



## Old Lar (Dec 8, 2010)

Smitty, hate to see you leave.  I have ordered from you several times and been in on your Jr Gent buys.  I have appreciated the way I have been treated and the great service.  Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry to see you leaving Smitty, hope you come back.


----------



## bking0217 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to see you go. You will be missed and I hope you come back.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Dec 8, 2010)

Hay Smitty, I bought my first slimlines from you on e-bay d have been very satifided.
  Since finding thisIAP site I have learned from your imput and will miss that.  Hurry back


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck, Smitty.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to see you leave...
I've appreciated your posts in the short while I've been here.
Take care and God bless.

Silas


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 9, 2010)

Smitty I am sorry to see you go. I do not know what is going on behind the scenes but it seems like someone out there is doing a good job of driving members away. I will contact you through your website. Take care friend.


----------



## David M (Dec 9, 2010)

Smitty , best of luck to you. I have never ordered from you but i have always like the discussions that you contributed to . good luck 
David


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 9, 2010)

:frown:


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 9, 2010)

Smitty, I personaly would not let any negative comments run me away from this forum, I have valued you as a contributor to this forum, ever thing I have ordered from you has been top shelf, no complaints with your product or service, I too am sure that all people that have done business with you 99.9% have had a positive transaction. some people don't respect that, I do. I'm sure that others feel as I do.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 9, 2010)

Smitty I am sorry to see you go, I only hope after the holidays perhaps you will rethink coming back. I enjoy your products with no complaints and will continue to do so in the future but your banter on these forums wll be missed.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to see you leave IAP. Perhaps you will reconsider your decision...


----------



## MikeG (Dec 9, 2010)

Smitty please don't go.  I have a great respect for your opinions and have learned from your comments on the forum. I also respect your personal commitments to doing the right thing. For instance, because of your servicepen offer I was able to participate in a program that I would not have been able to afford otherwise. The slimline kits were great. I had no problems with any of them. 
Wishing you the best.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 9, 2010)

Quit playin' around and get your butt back here!  This is the best forum in the world to be a part of if you're a pen turner.
Good luck in the future and leave bread crumbs so you can find your way back someday... soon!


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 9, 2010)

Smitty, hate to see you leave, I have booked marked your store link so I will be able to find you again later. Have a GREAT HOLIDAY.
Max.


----------

